# Gentle reminder



## kc5tpy (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello Folks.  We had a GREAT turn out for the Smoking Weekend!  FANTASTIC!  And we have grown the "core" group of members.  Better still.

Now you have been there, done that and have the T-Shirt!

So!  Now you folks have seen what it takes to pull off the "FEAST".  Quality paper pates ( folks are standing or eating off their lap ),  good plastic cutlery,  plastic serving spoons ( which we did not have enough of this year ), bowls, paper towels, black bin bags, tin foil, food handling gloves, serving dishes ( aluminium or plastic ).  Condiments!  What about S&P?  Please bring EVERYTHING you need to cook your food and serve it.  As if NOTHING else would be provided.  Of course folks will bring extra and the SMALL details might get missed but do try to have what you need.  Chairs?  Do folks have some?  Tables? ( we needed more ).  Gazebos?  It rained this year.

We are now using the heated serving trays.  As we should.  I left early Saturday.  This was not my year for this ( back now! ); personal problems but we also need to think about clean up.  Maybe this year went well, I don't know but after all the fun we also need to pitch in and do the clean up.

This is growing guys.  Glad to see it!  One or two people should not take on the expense as was pointed at the members meeting.  So if all do a bit of planning it should not be a problem.  Just some thoughts.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 13, 2015)

We have a whole year now to plan for 2016 Meet. Yes there is points that need to be addressed. Some issues have already been talked about and some ideas suggested. 

2016 will be the Members meet, members will have first choice on menus, we will look at putting a programme of events on, which we talked about this year, but at the last minute pulled it as we were unsure of turn out and food available. 

Tell us what you want to see, what you want to happen. Any ideas on raising some funds to cover the weekend (cooking pitch etc) Initial thought on covering pitch fee, is, everyone who attends including members guest, Devide the pitch fee between us all (about a £per person).

Let's make this bigger and better than ever!


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello.  This is getting so much bigger than I planned for the first year.  Fantastic!  We just need some support.  YES! I let the side down this year! Personal stuff.  I am back and will show you a thing or two.  Wade and Steve will be there doing what they do best; salads.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Serious now!  They know their stuff!  They did a FANTASTIC job this year!  As those who attended this year know.

Just think about what you are bringing next year and how it will be served.  All the minor details.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

